# Panini with Brie and Chocolate Chips



## DramaQueen (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anyone every tried this? Panini with Chocolate and Brie. From Giada.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032633/


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2009)

I have never tried it - but it surely can't be bad!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 3, 2009)

the link doesn't go to any recipe, it's just the msnbc main page...


----------



## middie (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope, but how bad could it be ????


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 3, 2009)

snack_pack85 said:


> the link doesn't go to any recipe, it's just the msnbc main page...


try this link  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ini-with-chocolate-and-brie-recipe/index.html


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 5, 2009)

It looks interesting....


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw this segment way back and thought it weird. But it does look oowy, goowy good.


----------

